# Advanced SL worth the extra money ?



## Tamburino (May 28, 2014)

Hi , found for my brother two Giant TCR at the same price.He's crazy for this brand but he's a perfect beginner , very athletic but newbie.
One of these two is an advanced TCR SL 2013 with chorus campy 11 speed,
the other is an advanced TCR non SL, 2012 my , but dura ace 9000 11speed of course.
Your advice will be appreciate.
Kind regard 
Tony


----------



## T800 (Jan 27, 2014)

Advanced SL vs Advanced = Toray T800 vs Toray T700. Go with Advanced SL.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Advanced SL - the best frame there is.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

SL is what the pros ride.


----------

